# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Προσθετο Buzzer σε θυροτηλεφωνο bpt AZ100

## pettakos

Σε μονοοροφη πολυκατοικια τριων διαμερισματων λειτουργει θυροτηλεφωνο bpt AZETA100 με εσωτερικες μοναδες AZ/72. Οταν βρισκομαι ειτε στην εισοδο του κλιμακοστασιου, οπου και βρισκονται αμφοτερα ο ενισχυτης και ο πινακας, ειτε στην πυλωτη, δεν ακουω το buzzer οταν καποιος πατησει απο την μπουτονιερα της αυλοπορτας με κλειστες τις πορτες των διαμερισματων. Γι'αυτο και θελω να προσθεσω ειτε διπλα στον ενισχυτη ειτε μεσα στον πινακα buzzer η κουδουνι. Δεν εχω εμπειρια απο τον ηχο τους, ποιο ειναι καλυτερο? Που θα το συνδεσω στον ενισχυτη? Τι προτεινετε να αγορασω?
Δειτε συνδεσμολογια bpt e272.jpgΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 70089

----------


## her

θα πρεπει να βαλεις buzzer σε καθε διαμερισμα ξεχωριστα, μεσα στο ΑΖ/72. Η να το αντικαταστησεις

----------


## pettakos

Μα δεν ειναι χαλασμενα τα δικα τους, δουλευουν ολα αψογα. Προσθετο θελω να βαλω στην εισοδο του κλιμακοστασιου, σαν να ειχα ενα τερματικο ακομα.

----------


## her

Δεν καταλαβα ποιο ήχο δεν ακούς.
Δεν έχει ο επισκέπτης επιβεβαίωση οτι χτύπησε το κουδουνι;

----------


## pettakos

Εχει οταν βρισκεσαι μεσα στα διαμερισματα και ακους τα θυροτηλεφωνα, οταν βρισκεσαι κατω η εξω στον κηπο φυσικα και δεν ακους και συνεπως δεν μπορεις να ανοιξεις. Εν πασει περιπτωσει μιλησα σημερa με Gero και βομβητη επιτοιχο του εμποριου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις, εκτος αν προτιθεμαι να αγορασω ολοκληρο το θυροτηλεφωνο αντικαταστασης που ειναι το E272. Μπορειτε να μου συστησετε καποιο, φανταζομαι απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων. Σας παραθετω κατι που βρηκα, δεν ξερω αν με καλυψουν. http://www.ergo-tel.gr/index.php?cPath=841_1160_2027

----------


## her

Τα buzzer αυτα ειναι dc. Εσυ θες ac. Εκτος και αν μετατρέψεις το ac σε dc.
Δεν ειναι σίγουρο οτι θα σου δουλεψει το e272. Εξαρτάται απο τον τυπο του ενισχυτή. Ο ήχος παντος θα εχει την ίδια ένταση.
 Εσυ το buzzer θες να το βαλεις στην είσοδο;

----------


## pettakos

Το δευτερο στη σειρα για παραδειγμα ειναι ac. Το ε272 το εχω σε αντικατασταση στο γραφειο μου και δουλευει μια χαρα. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ανεφερα ηδη εξ'αρχης οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι ο 100αρης.

----------


## OPTIMUS

καλημέρα σε όλους
Άν κατάλαβα σωστά θέλεις ο επισκέπτης να έχει ηχητική ενημέρωση ( επιβεβαίωση κλίσης ) την στιγμή που χτυπάει κάποιο μπουτόν είτε απο την εξωτερική είτε απο την μέσα είσοδο. Άν το κατάλαβα σωστά θα βάλεις ένα μπάζερ εναλλασομένου ρεύματος 12 v σε σειρά με το γενικό μπουτόν της κάθε μπουτονιέρας.

----------

